# Maths - and Manchester United.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sir Alec Fergie decides that he needs to have the players with the best brains in his Manchester United team.

He thought a Maths test might help him decide who to choose.

He picked out Rooney for his first question.

“Wayne, take your time” said Fergie “What is two added to two?”

“Four, Boss” replies Rooney, after a few moments hesitation.

The other players, almost as one, shout out - 

“Boss, give him another chance!”


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Sir Alec Fergie decides that he needs to have the players with the best brains in his Manchester United team.
> 
> He thought a Maths test might help him decide who to choose.
> 
> ...


I wish you would leave Man Utd and there players alone!!!
there not all as thick as you think ,anyone can make a mistake , I rang Wayne and he agreed he was having a bad day , and he actually knows that two add two is twenty two , so there, he is not as thick as you make out :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

not forgetting the day Wayne went in for training with a new Thermos flask that he'd got as a birthday present

When the lads asked what it was for he told them

"it's for keeping hot things hot, and cold things stay cold"

"so what have you got in it today then Wayne?" asked Rio Ferdinand
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..

"I've put in some icecream and some of me mums stew" 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Sir Alec Fergie decides that he needs to have the players with the best brains in his Manchester United team.
> 
> He thought a Maths test might help him decide who to choose.
> 
> ...


Thought jokes were supposed to be funny! :!:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, but you also need a sense of humour.

tony


----------

